# Glass lid for Chemex to keep the coffee warmer for longer



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I had never seen one of these until I stumbled across it in Boston last week










image from Chemex website

I'm looking forward to trying it out this weekend


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

I think I've seen these on the hasbean site, never tried one though. Will be interested to hear if it makes a difference.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I want my brews to cool as quickly as possible


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

never used one myself but http://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/chemex/products/chemex-lid


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

I have one but I've no idea how much it helps to retain heat. It's worth noting that it doesn't cover the notch where you pour so there's still a gap


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

My preoccupation is getting it to cool down enough so I can enjoy it.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Yeah HasBean sell them and have for a long time now but im in the cool down quickly camp too!


----------



## markf1988 (Mar 17, 2014)

I look at the Amazon reviews they dont seem too impressed with it!


----------

